# huntington beach and jetty



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi folks,
Was wondering if anyone fished this area off the beach or jetty lately and how they were doing? Planning on giving it a try next week but don't want to haul unecessary tackle all the way to the jetty. Thanks. John


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

i was there about a week ago caught 6 sheepshead and about 5 red drum on new penny gulp shrimp,,,,i suggest if you make this walk to walk it early in morning and not mid day good luck also caught the sheepshead on fittler crabs


----------



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

*jetty*

Did u find the fish off the jetty or the beach? Thanks


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

At the jetties


----------



## serkan (Jun 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to get to the jetty’s by the entrance of the Murrells inlet.


----------



## serkan (Jun 26, 2010)

Does anyone know can we fish in intercostals with the regular fishing license and if we can where do you recommend to go.


----------



## PawleysDude (Jul 6, 2009)

serkan said:


> _I was wondering if anyone knows how to get to the jetty’s by the entrance of the Murrells inlet._


The only way to get to the MI jetty without a boat is to drive to the north beach at Huntington Beach State Park and hike up the beach to the jetty.



> _Does anyone know can we fish in intercostals with the regular fishing license and if we can where do you recommend to go. _


Parts of the ICW require a freshwater fishing license, while parts require a saltwater license. Freshwater/Saltwater Dividing Lines To be safe, you should have both licenses if you fish near the dividing lines.


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

PawleysDude said:


> The only way to get to the MI jetty without a boat is to drive to the north beach at Huntington Beach State Park and hike up the beach to the jetty.


Ahh google earth is great! I'll have to make that walk next week. I'm mapping out my fishing week now


----------

